# braxton hicks with twins 21 weeks



## shobbs

ok so for the last couple of days ive been getting braxton hicks and just wondered how common they were whilst carrying twins. 

i have both anterior placentas so feeling movement is very limited as 
thdre very close so dont know if its caused by twins moving

been worrying all evening x


----------



## babycakes646

I also been having Braxton hicks. I asked my doc and she said it is normal
Cause there is 2 babies so you experience things early. And with the type of placenta you have that's normal to not feel the baby's that much. Hope this helps. They said my due date is June 2,pretty cool huh?


----------



## Babyduo

It depends on how many BH you are having. If you have more than 4 hour for a full hour and starting the second hour call in. If you are having them less frequently you should mention it at the next appointment.


----------



## ttc1soon

My OB said its normal and to only worry if I get them like every 10 minutes or 5 in an hour. The other morning I got 5 in one hour and like 7 in the next. I called my birthing center after the first hour and talked to the doctor there and he said its common to have more braxton hicks with twins than with a singleton but if they became painful or stayed frequent to come in. I came in after getting the 7 in the next hour but during that time I had been drinking lots of water and by the time I got to the hospital they had completely stopped. We agreed I was probably dehydrated and that was causing them but we did a NST to be safe and everything was fine, no more BH the entire reset of the day. So now I have to bring a water to bed with me and drink it at night so I don't go too many hours without it.


----------



## PammyJ

I had bra ton hicks start I g at like 13 weeks. Got lots near the end, sometimes a dozen in a half hour! But never painful so my doc didn't worry.


----------



## babycakes646

How do you make those tickers show up after everything you write? I made a ticker just not sure how to display it after every message.


----------



## Babyduo

babycakes646 said:


> How do you make those tickers show up after everything you write? I made a ticker just not sure how to display it after every message.

You do it under your account out CPi think it is called. Part of your signature. Hope that helps!


----------



## babycakes646

Thanks dou, I was so confused on how to do it.


----------



## babycakes646

:( it didn't work, I copied n paste it....


----------



## ttc1soon

You have to have it in the right format.


----------



## babycakes646

How do I do that


----------



## Babyduo

babycakes646 said:


> How do I do that

When you made your ticket there were options for format. I can't remember what I used but I just tried and previewed until I got it to show up!


----------



## babycakes646

Yay I did it,thanks dou :)


----------

